# How much



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

How much should my 6 month old tiny chihuahua be eating??? 


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

My puppy only eats 60grams a day 0.06kgs she weights 2 kgs and is kinda active just a normal puppy I guess 


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If she is really tiny she should be fed 3 times a day. Maybe 1/4 cup each feeding, unless she is getting lots of treats. Feed a top quality food, preferrably a grain free kibble, premade raw, or raw.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i free fed KC when i got her. she never ate everything in the bowl since i was only gone for a couple hours. but 3 tp 4 times is ideal


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

My puppy won't eat anymore than 2teaspoons of wet food a day plus 1 teaspoon of rice 


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I did a google search and there are plenty of online stores as well as pet ships near you. You should do a google search to see what's close in your area. And maybe your dog doesn't like her food very much, that's probably why she's not eating. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

